# Do you coat ribs before rub or rub them naked?



## cromag (Feb 1, 2011)

Just wondering cause I have made ribs twice and both times I have rubbed mustard before the rub but these guys do it differently. What are the pros and cons of not using a coating?


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

I have not tried the mustard yet but have been really considering trying it soon.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good question, the idea of the mustard is to hold the rub to the meat, you can't taste the mustard in the finished product.

I use the method you linked to and have had great results.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 1, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I have not tried the mustard yet but have been really considering trying it soon.


 I havn't tried it either, but need to see just what the effects are


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a side note,

I have used the method in the video in comps three times, and placed 2nd three times


----------



## ak1 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've tried both ways, and haven't noticed a difference with ribs.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've tried mustard and it works well,holds the rub good and you can't taste it in the end product. I have also tried evoo instead of mustard,i like the mustard result better.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 1, 2011)

Mustard on my butts but not on my ribs.


----------



## smokermark (Feb 1, 2011)

I've tried both ways with and without couldn't really notice a difference in the ribs. I usually marinate now and have been brinning the ribs I cook for a short time with a light brine before. If you wanted to try sometime, I don't know why it is but instead of using olive oil, soybean oil seems to do something for the ribs. If you like going the mustard route, the addition some fresh lemon gives it a little bite and brightens up some of the heavier flavors of rubs.


----------



## meateater (Feb 2, 2011)

I used mustard on a pastrami recently and will do it again. Good stuff.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2011)

Mustard holds the rub better.


----------



## hbark (Feb 2, 2011)

I started using the yellow mustard some time ago, and I do think it helps hold the rub on more evenly.  I've never noticed a mustard-y taste though.  All in all it probably doesn't make that big of a difference, but I'll keep doing it anyway.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 2, 2011)

i have done both ways and seem to get a better color when i use the mustard other than the color not much difference in taste.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 3, 2011)

The sight of mustard makes the Woman unhappy.

So I do naked.

I also get all the deviled eggs!

  Craig


----------



## countrysmoke (Feb 3, 2011)

I use mustard alot on my ribs with very good results, I also have used cooking spray several times, it works very well, it seems to give it more of a crisp.


----------



## retread (Feb 3, 2011)

Naked for ribs and butts. (Wild mental image there!)


----------



## Dutch (Feb 3, 2011)

I usually prep my ribs and butts the night before a smoke and just apply the rub directly on the meat. While the meat sits wrapped in plastic wrap in the fridge, the salt in the rub will pull moisture from the meat and turn the rub into a paste. The day of the smoke, I sprinkle on some more rub and then the meat goes into the smoker. 

On the rare occasion the the smoke is a last minute thing, I'll rub the meat with yellow mustard and then apply the rub.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 3, 2011)

Retread said:


> Naked for ribs and butts. (Wild mental image there!)




Just for the record.. I did NOT need that visual


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 3, 2011)

I like using mustard just before I put the rub on.. it helps the rub to stick really well, helps to create a nice bark and I think it helps with the color formation a little.


----------



## kozmo (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm lazy, I do the mustard thing.  And with a good mustard, I think it goes nice with the pork flavor if you get any mustard flavor.


----------



## coacher72 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've done both as well. I like using the mustard because it seems to hold the rub on better.


----------



## human food (Feb 3, 2011)

We've always found the Mustard does a great job of improving the bark, though we've never used it on ribs.  Our best results have come when we use our rub directly on the meat and THEN coated with Mustard.  Has always seemed odd to me to put mustard between the pork and the rub, when they get along so well together.


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am a mustard man use it on all my pork products.  I like the way it helps the rub sick never had problems with taste or with bark since I have started to use the mustard.  I first saw mustard used on ribs watching a bbq show on the food network some 8 years ago.  This was before I had my ribs down like i do now.  When i told my wife i was going to try this method she told me she woud not eat them.  I made two rack of ribs the next smoke one with one without and she liked the one with mustard more.  My rib recipie has evolved over the last 10 years all around what my wife likes.  One day she finally told me don't change a thing and I haven't since.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 3, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> I am a mustard man use it on all my pork products.  I like the way it helps the rub sick never had problems with taste or with bark since I have started to use the mustard.  I first saw mustard used on ribs watching a bbq show on the food network some 8 years ago.  This was before I had my ribs down like i do now.  When i told my wife i was going to try this method she told me she woud not eat them.  I made two rack of ribs the next smoke one with one without and she liked the one with mustard more.  My rib recipie has evolved over the last 10 years all around what my wife likes.  One day she finally told me don't change a thing and I haven't since.


When the boss speaks.. you have to listen
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sounds like you have a solid process that works.. congrats!!


----------



## eman (Feb 3, 2011)

If ya like sweet and spicy Try, 2 parts yellow mustard , 1 part molasses  . 1 tsp liquid crab boil .

 mix and apply to ribs or butts before the rub.


----------



## ssbbqguy (Feb 3, 2011)

The flavored mustards now offer more options to add flavor and different bark. I know several that use mustard, steak sauce and honey as a glue.I like the sweet-hot types. It does add flavor when you let it penetrate longer than just slather and rub. My choice is fruit juices, whether just out of a soak or sprayed on. Several ways to get good product, that's for sure. Steve.


----------



## duffman (Feb 3, 2011)

I have always used mustard on all my pork products. I love the bark that it creates and it keeps the rub on there nice a good.


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 3, 2011)

I used to use mustard, but have since switched to Maple Syrup for pork. Still use mustard on briskets though


----------



## briq (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQ is all about trial and error. Jeff makes the error part a very small percentage of your trials.  Wash your ribs, dry thoroughly, use your nose to detect age, remove the membrane, then be liberal with your application of French's yellow mustard. Now buy Jeff's rub recipe, make a fresh batch each time, and apply evenly until you can't see any yellow and then...let the ribs set until there is a beautiful, glistening crust. The aroma will be wonderful. I don't rub, pat or otherwise disturb the rub, just insert your meat thermometer probe and gently place on your grate. These ribs will not need to be mopped as the crust of rub seals the meat. Just be sure to monitor your meat temp and ambient oven air temp at grate level carefully. Consistent success depends on keeping the air temp constant within a swing of about 15 degrees. Over a 5 to seven hour cook you can come real close to your ideal cooking temp average. One other note, my experience has shown the moisture content of the dark brown sugar is an important variable in Jeff's rub recipe. If you use a left over batch, the bite of the spices becomes pronounced rather than subtle.  I watched the video and my take on all the brown sugar and mop is that you really won't taste the meat.  Well BBQ'd  pork is a delight when cooked low and slow. Not at all greasy and the aroma is clean, not unlike fresh fish when cooked. Enjoy your time at the smoker!


----------



## watermelonslim (Feb 4, 2011)

I put a coat of mustard on my ribs. You can't taste it when they're done, but it makes the rub stick better.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 4, 2011)

I Have tried both and have not noticed any difference.

I have no problem getting a ton of rub on without the mustard.

I believe that by using mustard you get the rub to stick immediately, however,  I get the same results when coating my ribs in a lined pan then wrapping tightly, less mess in my opinion.

Some have made claims that the vinegar in the mustard helps make the meat more tender.

Bottom line is you will need to make that choice and either way you cant go wrong

*Mustard Pros.*

Good ammount of rub adheres quickly
*Mustard cons*

Messier than naked (but fun)
Adding another step
*Naked Pros*

Deleting a step
Not as messy as mustard
*Naked Cons*

Rub needs to sit a bit more on ribs to get the same result as mustard (not a con in my opinion)


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 4, 2011)

I coat my ribs and usually use yellow mustard but I have also used Yoshidas and it gives a little different flavor...


----------



## hmcm (Feb 4, 2011)

I've used mustard and Worcestershire sauce and both gave great results.  I actually have had better results (fall off the bone baby backs) with the WS but the mustard has been a very close second and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again.  I did a brisket last weekend with mustard and it rocked!  I haven't tried Dijon mustard yet.  Has anyone gone down that road


----------



## ehw2011 (Nov 5, 2013)

Has anyone tried to use molasses instead of mustard for adhering the rub?


----------



## bigsmoken (Nov 9, 2013)

Mustard is supposed to do a couple of things..one it gives my rub a brighter apperance, I've used molasses before and it comes out way darker although you can't taste either in the finished product. two it helps to "melt" the rub and helps to even out the flavor of the meat. Another point is that yellow mustard has vinegar as an ingredient and that helps break down the meat although I'm not sure how much it would help the tenderness if at all. I also believe that the mustard with the rub creates a better sealing of the meat. Just my two cents


----------

